
Researcher Does What FBI Couldn't, Bypasses iOS Passcode Limit - alkoumpa
http://news.softpedia.com/news/researcher-does-what-fbi-couldn-t-bypasses-ios-passcode-limit-508359.shtml
======
Piskvorrr
s/couldn't/wouldn't/

After it became clear that their attempt at grabbing more power failed, the
FBI suddenly "found" someone who was capable of doing this for them. I doubt
that the capability was not there: just a nice power-grab opportunity.

